# UK Black Tan Litter Number two! Welcome to America! UPDATE



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

So far so good for this litter of black tans! Mom is feeding and caring for the little sprouts and all is well. Very exciting!!! 

























What a good Momma. Now lets cross our fingers that all four make it.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lovely pics... do you have any belly shots of the parents so we can see how deep their tans are?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Sure! They are amazing! I thank everyone involved in that import for these guys everytime I look at them. Well worth the investment!









and


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

They certainly are well coloured mice! The bubs look nice and healthy. Are most of the litters from show type mice small in number?


----------



## sys15 (Nov 26, 2011)

i also thought the litter sizes were remarkable.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

MojoMouse said:


> Are most of the litters from show type mice small in number?


No.


----------



## KTyne (Jun 8, 2012)

Gorgeous Mice, I've never seen anything like them!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

There has been some mention of problems with the blacks breeding successfully lately.

Since the tans are black based I wonder if that applies to them as well.

It would be something to watch but at least they are in fact getting pregnant. <3
These guys look healthy and pink lady, so I think they may do better than the last ones, I certainly hope they do anyway.

And mom is just plain adorable okay.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

why haven't you given her something to build a nest from !!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

why haven't you given her something to build a nest from !!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

why haven't you given her something to build a nest from !!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Shadowrunner said:


> There has been some mention of problems with the blacks breeding successfully lately.
> 
> Since the tans are black based I wonder if that applies to them as well.


I thought these tans were at/at? If so, there's no room on the locus for them to be a/a (black-based).


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Wight Isle Stud said:


> why haven't you given her something to build a nest from !!


Do you mean like tissue? She had some...chewed it up and peed all over it in the corner. She seems to prefer just the aspen. *shrugs*


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Shadowrunner said:


> There has been some mention of problems with the blacks breeding successfully lately.
> 
> Since the tans are black based I wonder if that applies to them as well.


Show quality lines aren't crossed that often in the UK, your black tans won't be related to any black selfs  It a specific line of black selfs which are having trouble, and they were among the best ones in the country, naturally :lol:


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

They're not crossed in the US very often, either.

Sod's law!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Such beautiful, lovely color! I am deeply jealous! Mice like those make me want to focus on my tan lines!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Here they are at 10 days old. What cuties! 3 boys and a girl. One boy and one girl are spoken for. The other two boys need a new home. I am going to be picky...but please let me know who is interested. These are F1 UK babies.


----------



## Au Naturel (Jun 8, 2012)

Lovely mice, gotta love a burning tan like that  How big is the litter, noticed that people were discussing it a bit?


----------

